

Video.js v3.0 - Complete rebuild w/ lightweight flash player and CDN. - Heff
http://videojs.com/?3.0

======
firefoxman1
Really nice. I love the lightweight flash fallback.

I'm assuming Level3 hosts the project for free to encourage Video.js users to
host their videos with them too?

------
lvh
What's the difference between this and mediaelement.js, and why should I
choose one over the other?

~~~
firefoxman1
I guess it's important to try both out for yourself, but one notable
difference is that while MediaElement depends on jQuery, Video.js is
completely library-independent, though you can easily use it with jQuery
easily: <http://videojs.com/jquery/>

~~~
Heff
The jquery page hasn't made it into the new site yet, but still true.

VJS also has free CDN hosting, and is pretty easy to skin both HTML5 and Flash
using just CSS. MEJS is a pretty decent project though, as are a few of the
many other HTML5 video players. So not my place to say which is best, but
we're working hard to make Video.js pretty great.

------
jason_slack
Nice. I have been using Video.js for a while now.

------
louislouis
Awesome work, I'll be keeping this in mind for my next video player needs :)

------
jason_slack
For me the download link does not work in any browser.

~~~
Heff
Sorry, fixed now. Launch fail. :(

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks.. Works.. All set!

